# Ford 841 JW's 2nd project



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

This little jewel was pulled out of Meridian, Texas at an estate sale about 2 years ago.
My 86 year old Uncle has decided he wants it if it runs.

I've put new front 3-row tires on it. Did not tube it, but purchased the tubes for him in case the rims don't hold air.








I've emptied the tank and cleaned it out with acetone, twice.
Cleaned the sediment bowl, but the assembly for the sediment bowl is extremely rusty.

Notice that the carb doesn't marry up very well with the red air pipe? tube? passageway... what is that called? lol

It looks like there is a car alternator to the left of the carb. 
Did these Ford 841's come with a generator or an alternator?

I did buy some of that silver flexible hose and new clamps so I can more easily connect the carb to the air and the other end of the air to the air filter.









Here is the other side.
There is no battery, so I'll have to get one.
I've already got new battery cables and this time I'm doing a red one for the positive side and a black one for the negative. I really don't like having both of them black.

Have to order a new filter for the fuel breather on the right.
Also, this has a oil bath, air filter on the other side and it needs new guts as well.

Already purchased the oil filter, but its raining and ugly for the next few days so I'm just getting things purchased and ready.


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

How do I tell what type of carb this is?
None of the gaskets I used for the Massey Ferguson 165 fit it, so I'm thinking it is not a Zenith. Course, it doesn't have Zenith written anywhere on it.

Is this a marvel-schebler?

I was looking at the Steiner site and how to identify the carb and I think thats what it is but I'm not too sure.


----------



## Yukon 60 (Sep 21, 2018)

It looks like the carb ID tag is still riveted on the back side of the throat. That will tell you what carb it is if that is the tag.


----------



## Yukon 60 (Sep 21, 2018)

Yukon 60 said:


> It looks like the carb ID tag is still riveted on the back side of the throat. That will tell you what carb it is if that is the tag.


That is a Marvel Schebler.


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

Thank you Yukon 60.

This is a TSX-769 312955

So I can order a rebuild kit for that and be ready to get this one running.


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

Now I am waiting on the mail to deliver my order..


----------



## Leemajors (Sep 9, 2018)

@eddie0225 can tell you the part number for the carburetor rebuild. We got his at tractor supply. And with he or myself can tell you quite a bit to get it running right.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

Just Wondering said:


> How do I tell what type of carb this is?
> None of the gaskets I used for the Massey Ferguson 165 fit it, so I'm thinking it is not a Zenith. Course, it doesn't have Zenith written anywhere on it.
> 
> Is this a marvel-schebler?
> ...


It's a Marvel S.


----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

Yeah also you can get the service manual for it in the manuals section that'll help you identify tons stuff and if you need a link for part numbers on the whole tractor just holler I found a place has all the part numbers and also replacement numbers


----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

deerhide said:


> It's a Marvel S.


at tractor supply the marvel S that fit and was on mine was also same as one for a john deer


----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

Also if you go here this is the place I was talking about having all the parts and old part numbers for the tractor original number also. https://partstore.agriculture.newholland.com/us/parts-search.html#epc::mr49994


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

I never realized tsp had vintage tractor parts. Wonderful and with that parts reference I am set!


----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

thats for my 841 it may show as just an 841 or you might have to set up an account and load it on your account you can find parts for the 841 easy thru that I got springs shipped and all for $.26 each for the oil pump shipping was free.......... wild


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

eddie -- a truly wonderful find! JW


----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

hopefully it'll be as useful to you as it was to me


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

Tell your wife I'm glad she kidnapped you from east Tennessee..
my husband will be glad you are saving me money!
JW


----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

hey I'm glad to be able to help anyone save money its to hard to come by these days retirement sucks and doesn't pay near as well as working did


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

Got my parts in for the ford tractor.
The filters were big disappointments. They looked anemic or were way shorter than the originals.
The gaskets and parts for the carb look good.
I didn't want to go to bed smelling diesel, so tomorrow is the carb rebuild. 
Another warm, sunny day so its a get things done outside kind of day.
JW


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

Drained the oil.
Installed new spin-on oil filter.
Replaced crankcase ventilator filter.
Realized that I should have ALSO bought a crankcase breather filter. Dang it.
Pulled the carb apart and it was black and gooey. The brass floats are black. Will soak it and see how it cleans up. I have never experienced this level of nasty before.
Replaced the battery cables with one red and one black one.

Ran out of daylight and had forgotten to bring my brushes so I could remove the grime and grease/oil off the body. 
Manana...

JW


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

I've got this carb about halfway cleaned up.

Letting parts soak tonight and still have some issues getting drain plug, etc out of the body. 

I need better hand strength and a much larger screwdriver to get the seatings out.

JW


----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

I know the feeling on hand strength lately I've been losing strength in both my hands and got pain with it also going up into my arms a real pain


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

*WHAT AN AMAZING FEELING TODAY!!!!!
*
I went to the local hardware store looking for a replacement drain plug for this carburetor. Found that but no help getting the old plug out.

Go down the block to the mechanic (Michael Blair -- awesome dude), and asked him if he could tell me how to do this.

Everyone's first idea is always 'Did you try a vice grip? Pliers? Pipe Wrench?' things that take hand strength.

Michael takes one look and asks 'did you spray it with penetrating fluid?'
I said 'Yes, sir'.
Then he says 'Sure, let me show you.'
Takes the carb, walks over to his table vice and flips the carb upside down.
Winds the vice tight against just that drain plug.
Sets his stance, grips the carb and uses his legs to push his body/arms against the carb and WOW that plug budges just a tiny bit. 
He changes his stance and does it again.
Pulls the carb off and then uses his fingers to unscrew the plug.
Hands it to me and say 'Yep. Thats how I'd do it'.

Yes he got a hug and a high five!

What an amazing day to learn something new. Really its a matter of realizing I need to think outside the box. Excellent!
Everybody smile and pat yourself on the back for all those tricks you've learned over the years and know that you are never to old to learn another one!

JW
(yes, it is black and ugly inside ... nothing would have drained out).


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

Got all but 1 passageway clean.
Carb and parts are soaking in pinesol tonight.
I'm having trouble with one setting getting it out.. The one that holds the pin that the float sits on. Hoping it will loosen up tomorrow.
JW


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

Soaking in PineSol worked wonderfully!
Pulled the parts out and cleaned in water.
Dried and brushed off all the residue and all the little spots of rust left just wiped away.
Like magic.

Had to fuss with the float, because the replacement parts/orings/washers were a little taller than the old ones.

Took it down to the estate and installed it on the tractor, also put the air filter canister back on, cleaned out the sediment bowl and reinstalled it. Need to get a replacement gasket for that.

Everything is back in place, but not tightened down.

I was running out of daylight and wanted to get everything auditioned first to be sure I hadn't left parts off. 

Have to get good gas (non-ethanol) on Monday and I can try it out to see if it will turn over. Or rather, see where all my leaks are and then see if it will turn over.

And yes, the driver side rear tire is nearly flat.

JW


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

Before








After


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

This tractor doesn't have two bolts that hold the carb onto the tractor.
It has two pieces of 1/4 inch threaded rod and two nuts on each side.

It looked like the holes were large enough to take something larger.
*Could someone tell me the size (5/16 ??) and length (1 1/4??) for a 
bolt that I could push in from the bottom and just add a nut on the top.*

I did buy an owner's manual for it but no parts manual. Was gonna leave that joy to my Uncle after I deliver it.

The MF 165 I just did had that set up. I'm not lovin the threaded rod and two nuts approach.

JW


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

most inlet and exhaust manifold flanges had the studs screwed into the flanges as a fixture and it was just a matter of screwing the nuts onto these to hold the carby and or exhaust pipe.

That is a bodgy up because the original studs most likely got stripped at some time..

your 5/16" could be the size, but 3/8" would be close too.

Eddie may pick up on this and help.


----------



## Yukon 60 (Sep 21, 2018)

Just wondering here are some files that may help.
Also, I have been a turbine engine guy (gotta support the habit) for nearly 40 years now. I learned something that i have found crosses over to tractors and cars really well and I always use it. 
Whenever I put a bolt into an exhaust manifold or bolt a carb. up on my tractor. I coat all bolts with milk of magnesia, yup gentle effective phillips. it keeps hardware from Seizing in there and helps with corrosion. Just brush it on and let it dry. It works, the next time you remove the bolt it will break free and cause no issues. My 2 Cents.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

my bad, looking at Yukon60's PDF on the carby, seems like the studs screw into the carby mount flange and not the inlet manifold flange.


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

Yukon ... I'll try that trick. I've been coating my bolt threads with lithium grease.
There was a busted tube of it on the shelf at the hardware store about two years ago and I got it for a couple of bucks instead of 8 or 12 or whatever awful price they charge.

I'm hoping it will help with the future removals. But that Milk of Magnesia sounds interesting!

FredM ... no worries. This is like a giant 3d jigsaw puzzle for me. Sometimes the pieces look like they work but they don't. If figure this is the same. Deciding what to 'undo' from the prior owner and what to keep is part of the pleasure.

JW


----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

the studs are
*3/8"-16-24 x 1.38, 172"*


----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

as far as if these will fit now not sure but those are the ones supposed to go there
you can find all that information on the ford new holland place I'd told you about


----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

I'll pm you address for mine


----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

hey if there is anything I can ever do for you 
just holler at me


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

eddie -
I really appreciate the help.

Been sick for two weeks with pneumonia.. struggling to breath.
Another week of rest and I'm hoping to be back working on this project.

Told my husband that is was 17 years since the last big doctor visit for me and that if I get this sick after 1 lousy colonoscopy, I'm not going back to a hospital for another 17 years.

JW


----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

I don't blame you a bit they went and gave me meds for gout and it triggered a flare-up of my arthritis which like I told them I was about ready to cut off that one arm at the elbow


----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

I just noticed something your oil filter is on the opposite side as mine.... As far as I know mines an 841 I could be wrong.
Edited: I'm sorry brain fart its on that same side


----------



## Leemajors (Sep 9, 2018)

Lok


eddie0225 said:


> I just noticed something your oil filter is on the opposite side as mine.... As far as I know mines an 841 I could be wrong.
> Edited: I'm sorry brain fart its on that same side


looks like her oil filter is on the same side eddie. Under the carb. Right where yours is


----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

Leemajors said:


> Lok
> looks like her oil filter is on the same side eddie. Under the carb. Right where yours is


if you'll look it says I had a brain fart and noticed it was on same side lol


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

Exciting day today... got internet service back again.
I offered to come climb the dang tower and fix it myself...

I'll have to play catch up on the website tomorrow.

JW


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

Took me much longer to get better... bit of a relapse in December.

Much better now.

I'm soaking the fuel bowl and the fuel assembly in pinesol and will try to finish that clean up tomorrow as well as install it. Hopefully I can fit that i before the weather hits.

JW


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

I was going to put everything back together, but the threads are rusted on the fuel line where it goes into the fuel assembly to the fuel bowl.

I'm thinking I should clean the threads better OR replace the line. 

Cold front came through early so I decided I needed to consider my options before I go forward. I'm leaning to replacing the fuel line.

JW


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

I need someone to do some measuring OR search your book for this answer.

*What is the distance between the holes on the header flange that holds the carb?

What is the original carb for this tractor?*

I cannot get bolts that fit the hole size to thread up correctly.
Only a smaller size, short threaded rod sitting at an angle can fit there.

I've come to the conclusion this must not be the original carb cause it seems like the distance between the holes on the carb flange are spaced wider and don't line up.

This is annoying... lol

JW


----------

